# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات > [تقرير] تقرير عن ال Gmc يوكون دينالي 2007

## zizoYAzizo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 

لقد تم أختيار سيارة جي أم سي يوكون دينالي 2007 من قبل CSI السيارة الفائزة في الدخول إلى مجال السيارات الأمنية وأنظمامها إلى الشرطة وتعتبر سيارة جي أم سي يوكون دينالي الجديدة هي الخيار الأمثل لمثل هذه الحالات بفضل محركها الجبار 8 سلندر بسعة 6.2 لتر ليضخ قوة جبارة تصل إلى 380 حصان وهذا مما يجعلها الأفضل والاقوى في المطاردات الأكثر شراسة وخطورة في أمريكا وقد تم تجهيز موديل معيا خاص بالشرطة بتجهيزات تكنلوجية عصرية لكي تكون معمل متكامل للمحققين والشخصيات الكبيرة في الشرطة وتستخدم هذه السيارة في الجرائم التي تحصل لدى أمريكا

 

كما زودت سيارة جي أم سي يوكون بدعام فلاذي قوي جدا وبمتانة عالية ويوجد به ونش آلي قوي للسحب.


 

كما زودت أيضا بالمراقب الداخلي والإتصالات على الإنترنت بجهاز موجود في الخلف وهو أداة حاسمة لإرسال والإستِلام يوقّتانِ بياناتَ حرجةَ حسّاسةَ.

 

ويوجد مركز قيادة حديد مقاوم للصدأ ووحدات خزنِ جانبية وكما يتوفر به جهاز لطبع إصابع البصمات وأدوات أخرى و شعلة ضوئية وقفازات ومفتاح يفتح كل شيء! وهذا ما يتطلب له التحقيق الشامل

 



 




منقول

----------


## sameh atiya

*ما شاء الله تقرير رائع اخى زيزو

السياره بصراحه شكلها قويه جدا

طيب ما الشرطه المصريه تجيبها

ولا ما عندناش مطاردات احنا خالص

شكرا اخى زيزو على التقرير*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *ما شاء الله تقرير رائع اخى زيزو
> 
> السياره بصراحه شكلها قويه جدا
> 
> طيب ما الشرطه المصريه تجيبها
> 
> ولا ما عندناش مطاردات احنا خالص
> 
> شكرا اخى زيزو على التقرير*


لا احنا عندا بيمسكو الحرامى ياخدو منه قرشين ويسيبوه يكمل طريقه  ::

----------

